# copperhead cdi



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

where can i buy a copperhead cdi and is it any better than a dynatech?


----------



## Rack High (Feb 23, 2010)

Punch up www.velocitydevices.com and you're there. I've had mine approximately 4 months and, as long as it functions, I won't be back on the stock computer! They make REAL POWER!


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

"as long as it functions" does that mean uve had problems


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

oh and Rack High where did u get ur backrest. i like that one alot


----------



## Rack High (Feb 23, 2010)

I've had no issues with it. Just remember to tell Lyle all the mods you have (tire size, jet sizes, type of muffler, engine mods, fuel grade you intend to use, clutch set-up etc). The more info the better so he can map it correctly. Mine was dead on out of the box. The back rest can be had from Arctic Cat accessories. If I ever sell this bike, the Copperhead will stay with me for the next adventure.


----------

